# Coaching Software



## bytewalls (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm a coach and web developer who is highly frustrated with how bloated, slow and poorly designed training peaks is. Therefore I am highly considering doing what I think any reasonable web dev would do: make something better. Obviously I have my own ideas about what I think it needs and what it doesn't. What would other coaches and atheletes deem necessary to have in such a program?


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

The list is very long. 

Most software is focused on the analysis of data, and not on the communications between coach and athlete, nor the business of coaching.

I would however love to put one of my own systems into a web based solution.


----------



## bytewalls (Feb 14, 2010)

Happy to hear there is some support for this. I am going to be starting work on this project around d mid may. To start with it will have less analysis tools and more client to coach interaction tools. Ill post again when a beta is ready.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

bytewalls said:


> Happy to hear there is some support for this. I am going to be starting work on this project around d mid may. To start with it will have less analysis tools and more client to coach interaction tools. Ill post again when a beta is ready.


Sounds good. We have chosen to use a web based business community style interface that is working very well with our clients.


----------



## eddymerckxwannabe (Aug 17, 2007)

*What are you using*

What are you using? I am interested in this, as I have spent well over 20K on training peaks over the last 10 years. That means that the coaching business is doing well, but that I would really like to look into alternatives!


----------

